# Super Skunk - Sensi Seeds



## bho_expertz (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi MPers,

Started another grow with 10 SuperSkunk from Sensi Seeds and one Black Rhino a feminized seed from a friend.

The pics from them and from the Satori mom ...


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking sweet bho :aok:

Will be watching till the harvest :farm: :icon_smile:


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 30, 2012)

Bring it!


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks guys ... The goal is to get one mother of this grow ...


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll be watching the whole way.... good luck..... be safe.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks guys ... Finally 7-8 weeks strains :aok:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 30, 2012)

My thoughts exactly. After 3 runs with my jack going 10 and 11 weeks I can't wait fir my new seeds I got a buncdh of 7 weekers


----------



## HemperFi (Jan 30, 2012)

Real nice HBO -- as usual. Nice photography as well. Green Mojo, bro...


Peace


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks both of you. Looking forward for a quicky


----------



## nugatronica (Jan 30, 2012)

exciting! looking forward to see the progress!
ONE LOVE


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 30, 2012)

an elite cut of Super Skunk was my intro into growing. It took round 45-50 days and was a one hitter quitter for sure. Here's to finding that ultra dank pheno.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 30, 2012)

Also watch out for that odour lol.  I got some cheese going now and didn't realize it till today when I walked in from work it hit me like a wall lol. . . .Time to break out the carbon filter :icon_smile:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah, even in veg these girls will reek :shocked: lol, but it's a good reek ...


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks guys ... The smell in the tent is crazy now with the Larry and Satori ... If SuperSkunk beats that i would be impressed .


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi MPers,

Nothing special around this ones. Think that messed a little with the transplant with one of them because she is growing slower then the others.

But the growth looks nice. Feed them with 1.2 EC.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 6, 2012)

:hubba: lookin nice n green there, bho...:cool2:


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks 7g

:48:


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 7, 2012)

Subbed in for the ride.
looks like your off to a good start..

bet its gonna be nice cutting a third of your flower time out.

Green mojo your way!


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 7, 2012)

Looking good bho.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2012)

Looking nice bho


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm really happy to start a grow with some fast strain. I need fast for a while.

Don't know what i'm going to do with the Satori mother ... She is getting bigger ... And will not be able to grow her for the next 6 months ... she is going to be huge.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2012)

> Don't know what i'm going to do with the Satori mother



bonsai or a form of bonsai


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 7, 2012)

Smoke that beeoch.


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 10, 2012)

After this grow is done will plant some 70/80 days seeds. SourCream and some other so will flower the Satori mom next grow. Or not ... Really confusing ... Need to think a little more.

Next thursday/friday will put this babies in the flower tent and give 5 days under the HPS before the switch to 12/12. Still don't know if will fim or not. Perhaps not.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Feb 10, 2012)

Call me a chubby chaser if you want, but I just love those fat leaves. I have that same turbo fan somewhere.


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 10, 2012)

It was better if it rotates but it works fine :aok:. Thanks.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Mpers,

This one was a little forgotten. Will try to take some pics later on ... They are now at week 4. Had some troubles with height since they were not topped. Some pics laterzzzzzzzzzz on.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 5, 2012)

:woohoo: yayy!


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nothing like seeing such vibrant green! Whatever you're doing is working! I'm in for this one!


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 6, 2012)

Some pics as promised ... Some were foxtailing because they were to close of the reflector but everything is ok. Going to buy a air cooled hood for the hotter months.

4 or 5 weeks flowering ... I lost the track of this one :doh:


----------



## Roddy (Apr 6, 2012)

:ciao: bho...good to see ya!


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 6, 2012)

Started also the last grow before summer ... 10 seeds of *Alien Abduction* and several femmed beans. Also one regular Querkle of TGA. The femmed are Lemon Skunk, Cotton Candy, Pineapple Express and MK Ultra.

Alien Abduction is a strain from San Diego. Ocean Grown Genetics. Have 4 more strains from them to try. Nice gift from a nice guy. Thanks.

Waiting them sprout, after towel germination.

Will start a different growjournal for those :icon_smile:


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 6, 2012)

You are busy! Im praying that Querkle is a female for you. Ive been very interested in TGA's genetics for a long time, but i have yet to try any :doh:


----------



## Sour Deez (Apr 6, 2012)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Some pics as promised ... Some were foxtailing because they were to close of the reflector but everything is ok. Going to buy a air cooled hood for the hotter months.
> 
> 4 or 5 weeks flowering ... I lost the track of this one :doh:
> 
> ...


 lookin good man. Hey whats foxtailing mean bro?


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks guys ... FoxTailing is when the bud is formed differently because of heat or genetic traits. At least that is what i think ... But if wrong someone will chimme in for sure .


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 21, 2012)

One week or week and a half and i should harvest this baby out


----------



## Parcero (Apr 22, 2012)

:aok: 

Can we see the skunk please   


Good luck till the end


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 23, 2012)

Will try to take some pics tonight of the SS from SS  :aok:


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 30, 2012)

Have harvested two SuperSkunk but honestly those two were a disapointment. If i have one ounce each i will be happy. No pics taken because i was really sad. The smoke is good ( sampled in the Volcano ).

The other four will still take their time ( two weeks / three weeks ) and will mess a lot with my calendar since i have 15 plants with almost 3 1/2 weeks since sprout :doh:. Guess that will veg really long this time :doh:x2.

The Black Rhino was harvest yesterday. 50 days. My friends have done a great job with this strain. Lot's of smell. Some pics :icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 30, 2012)

Bummer on the SS

Your Black Rhino is looking sweet


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 30, 2012)

:ciao: BHO 

and um...........Droooooool! 

BPOTM?!  

Drting07


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice lookin' buds BHO.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Guys :aok:


----------

